# Dating a "The Christian Brothers of California" bottle



## kiyote (Apr 25, 2011)

I dug one up today on the hill behind my house-- no screw top, no refill warnings, etc. All it says is (etched into the glass) "The Christian Brothers of California" and "4/5th quart". It has some flying buttress style embossing halfway up it as well just before the neck.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello David,

 A photo might be helpful in dating your bottle. I've always been a fan of flying buttresses. The Christian Brothers have a long tradition of wine making and distilling that goes back to the 17th Century. I believe they've been actively distilling and winemaking in Contra Costa County since 1882.


----------

